# Sticky  Popular Soil Fertility and Soil Testing Threads



## Ware

Soil Test General Guidelines​
Try to be consistent on what time of the year the samples are taken to avoid seasonal variability. Avoid sampling soon after some soil amendment was done (eg. after lime). I prefer in the spring right after green up. This gives you the option to plan the rest of the year.

Take soil samples from 0 to 4in depth from multiple spots (+10) in the yard ( Sampling techniques). If you have different areas that might have different soils, then test them independently.

 Selecting a Soil Test Laboratory.-
Many of us had success with these labs:

- Waypoint Analytical in MempthisTN  Packages  S3M ($16.50) or SW1 ($26.50) if your suspect high pH (do you have hardwater?) Note prices can vary by lab location. 
- Midwest Labs Tests Packages S1A and S3 
- A&L Great Lakes  Packages  Complete under Home & garden ($30)
- Ward lab - https://www.wardlab.com/
- Spectrum Analytics - https://www.spectrumanalytic.com/
- There are many other options (local ag county, university) , but look for one that participates in the NATP program​
Soil Testing
Ridgerunner's Soil Test Interpretation Thread
Soil Texture Chart
How to interpret a Logan Labs Soil Report 
How to Submit a Waypoint Soil Test (Ware's video)

Soil Fertilization
*Soil Remediation Guidelines*
PSU Turfgrass Fertilization - This is a great publication with information around soil testing and fertilization.
Comprehensive List of Fertilizer Sources/NPK Content
Nutrient Availability Chart According to pH

Other general fertilizer options
Liquid Nitrogen
Empower your turfgrass with the power of hydrogen
Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate | Liquid Iron for Lawns 
Soil Surfactants/Wetting agents?

Problem areas
*SoilSavvy / MySoil* is one I don't personally like since they don't report their test methods or any rational for the optimal range. Others do like it, but I wont be of much help with the report. Therefore, just follow their recommendations or use a more reliable test lab. - g-man

Waypoint California test methods are very different and expensive. I would suggest to just mail your soils to their Memphis site if you want to use Waypoint. The shipping cost is the same to you (USPS small box).

-----
Rather than clutter the top of each subforum with a bunch of stickies, we are going to try this approach - a single sticky thread at the top of each subforum with links to some of the most popular/relevant threads to that subforum. This will allow users to quickly access those threads that live within this subforum, and also threads that may live in another subforum.

I grabbed a few to get this party started, but feel free to nominate a thread to be included in this sticky. The mods will help me stay caught up on adding/organizing them. :thumbup:


----------

